# Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung



## Ezperte (4. April 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Portabel Set für mein künftiges Garmin Striker Plus 7SV zusammen zu stellen.
Um im Nachhinein kein Lehrgeld zu zahlen,wäre es schön, wenn ihr das ganze nochmal absegnen könntet.



Koffer:

h3GCFioLIHbNFIEAU6gu5RPB_PVXLPGBQaaC0Bq9xoCtrgQAvD_BwE

Akku:

https://www.pollin.de/p/blei-akkumulator-kung-long-wp12-12a-12-v-12-ah-271374

Ladegerät:

https://www.pollin.de/p/automatik-lader-al300pro-350257

Geberstange:

Wird wahrscheinlich eine für um die 30€ sein, ich denke, die Geberstangen in der Preisklasse sind alle recht gut miteinander zu vergleichen.


Gibt es sonst noch etwas, was ich für mein Set bräuchte?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

EDIT: tut mir leid, aber irgendwie bin ich zu blöd, in diesem Forum Links zu teilen, wie geht das hier?


----------



## goldfisch12 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Der 12V/12AH Akku hat ein größeres Gehäuse als die Standardtypen bis 10AH. Er passt z.B. nicht mehr in den Koffer, der zur üblichen Echolottasche (z.B. Think Big) geliefert wird.

Und, mal ganz ehrlich. Du möchtest einen 12A Akku mit einem Ladegerät bearbeiten, das NUR 300mA Ladestrom produziert?

Zur Tasche kann ich nichts sagen, da fehlt der Link.


----------



## Ezperte (5. April 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Danke für deine Antwort,

Dann sollte ich mich eventuell noch mal mit einem größeren Ladegerät beschäftigen.
Eine Tasche ist in meinem Set auch nicht vorgesehen, kommt alles in den Koffer rein


----------



## goldfisch12 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Schau Dir das doch hier einmal in Ruhe an.
Die passende Tasche mit Koffer kostet rund 40 Euro.

AGM Akku 12V/10Ah 20€ (Darf nur 66mm breit sein, sonst poasst er nicht in den Koffer)
Ladegerät 12V/0,8Ah (ist zwar auch nicht die Welt) 15€
ist alles in der BUCHT zu bekommen.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/echolote-mobil-machen-sicher-und-mit-neuester-technik

Du kannst mir auch gerne eine private Nachricht schicken, dann können wir das gerne auf deinen speziellen Fall bereden.


----------



## Ezperte (5. April 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Danke dir für die Ratschläge zum Akku und zum Ladegerät.

Leider gibt es in meinem Fall mehrere Gründe, die gegen eine Tasche sprechen, bzw. brauche ich die Stabilität eines Koffers.

Die schwarzen Plastikkoffer kosten in meiner benötigten Größe so um die 40-45€, bei dem was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, das ist mir schon wieder eigentlich zu viel, daher der oben verlinkte Alukoffer


----------



## Ezperte (10. April 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Hallo,
Ich habe nochmal eine kurze Frage:

Braucht man noch etwas Kleinzeug wie Kabelverbinder, Kabelschuhe etc.?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Ammon (11. April 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Kommt auf das Echolot an. Beim Lowrance Elite Ti, welches ich in 2016 gekauft habe, waren Kabelschuhe dabei. Bei dem Elite Ti in 2017 schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Ezperte (11. April 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Hm...ok, dann muss ich wohl warten. 
Danke für deine Rückmeldung


----------



## Philipppo (23. September 2018)

*AW: Echolot - Portable Set Zusammenstellung*

Mal ne Frage: es ist doch egal ob ich den Geber hinten, an der Seite oder gar am Bug befestige oder irre ich da?


----------

